# Pacesetter 325140 Raw Steel Direct Fit Catalytic Converter



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

What kind of emissions requirements do you have in your state?

Summit is a great company but that does not mean every product they sell is great.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Random searches...









MagnaFlow Warranty Policy - Warranty Information and Documents


Read about our warranty policy and how to ensure it is valid for the installation & life of your exhaust system, muffler, catalytic converter or accessory. We proudly manufacture products in the USA using premium components and the latest technology. Voted the 2017 SEMA Manufacturer of the Year!




www.magnaflow.com













MagnaFlow OEM Grade Federal / EPA Compliant Direct-Fit Catalytic Conve


Keep the check engine light off with MagnaFlow OEM Grade Federal/EPA Compliant Direct-Fit Catalytic Converter 52092. With features including free-flowing mandrel-bent tubing and highly corrosion resistant stainless steel construction, easily install this spun body converter yourself using the...




www.magnaflow.com













MagnaFlow California Grade CARB Compliant Direct-Fit Catalytic Convert


Keep the check engine light off with MagnaFlow California Grade CARB Compliant Direct-Fit Catalytic Converter 551092. With features including free-flowing mandrel-bent tubing and highly corrosion resistant stainless steel construction, easily install this spun body converter yourself using the...




www.magnaflow.com





*Converter. Catalytic. AND. Pipe.*

Part Number: *25196253*
Supersession(s): *19420225; 55569310; 55578984; 55579322*
Catalytic Converter. Part has related components that cannot be reused/ reinstalled; clamp. AMPLIFIER. cnvrtr. Pre. Included with: Muffler & pipe.


*Fits Cruze (2011 - 2016)*

1.4 LITER TURBO. Cruze, Cruze Limited; 1.4L. Encore; Eng. Vin B - LUV; Front. Sonic; 1.4L; Front. Trax; Eng. Vin B - LUV; Front. W/O HIGH OUTPUT.
42 people have looked at this part recently
Ships Fast From Plant City , FL



*Your Price*
$ 544.50





Chevrolet Cruze Converter. Catalytic. AND. Pipe - 25196253 | Stingray Chevrolet, Plant City FL


Converter. Catalytic. AND. Pipe. Chevrolet Cruze. Genuine Chevrolet Part - 25196253 (19420225, 55569310, 55578984, 55579322). Ships from Stingray Chevrolet, Plant City FL



www.oemgmpartscenter.com


----------

